# Sharing pics of new 5 months old puppy



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's beautiful! Will you be showing him?


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

No not interested in showing. I like obedience and will be taking him to classes.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow he's beautiful! What a nice, luxurious coat he has.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

You have a beautiful dog! Let me know how the obedience training works out. I am thinking of trying my male in obedience and agility.


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice puppy !


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy and a beautiful coat.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

What a nice looking dog! Beautiful coat. Congrats!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Prettyfull~


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

DITTO on all of the above coments.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Just gorgeous :first:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a regal fella, enjoy! I used to be in Goldsboro, NC.


----------

